# Glad I got that Tank!!!



## HeartwarmingRobots (May 15, 2016)

So far Mouse has four new babies, and it looks like there are more to come!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

I hope everything went well for both mom and the babies 🙂


----------



## HeartwarmingRobots (May 15, 2016)

So far so good! Mommy is very attentive but it does seem like a large litter, I havent counted yet but it looks like 9 and shes still going!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Hope all is going well, did you ever find out how many she had?


----------

